# We are a joke



## beerbelly2 (Oct 13, 2012)

ever look at ebay canada? fikin joke!used guitars sell for almost cost,mim strat the same!the quantity is 3rd world! you go to kijji or craig list and find that sweet under 400 guitar or even a jv strat in our own backyard! but noooooo how in the hell other than fly there to take your prize?cons ,hacks ,speculators in canada have literally makes me ill!try buying some parts !!! tele ,strat etc!!! again,,,nothing! our fukin govt with this free trade hoax is only meant to curb our rights!!just feed them some crumbs and we will be happy because we as a country are just too lame and stupid! magazines anything we pay more! i know we are not 5 trillion strong i know we are not a yelling stupid crew but damn it! ottawa really shoves it up our butts and iam sick of that! we are the biggest trading partner to our big insane brother yet we still are being treated as stupid idiotic Canadians that do as we are told! i hate this country sometimes,i want that deal under 400 from idaho or new york or florida and i want it at the biggest trading partner deal !ottawa you scumb pieces of crap listen but again we are a joke


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ummm, yeah . . . 

Bad day?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, totes McGoats, fur sher eh! 

In reality, I _completely_ missed the point of the above rant...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on man


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

you live in the absolute middle of nowhere and you're complaining about a lack of selection? what do you expect?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

5 trillion! Talk about population explosion outside Canada!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in the "Political Pundit" section of the GC forum?

It does seem to have some "political content" ....IMHO

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

greco said:


> It does seem to have some "political content" ....IMHO


greco, my friend, this is about pricing strategies. Not dissimilar to Gibson's.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Shouldn't this be in the "Political Pundit" section of the GC forum?
> 
> It does seem to have some "political content" ....IMHO
> 
> ...


That's what I thought. It would also fit in the "rambling rant" section if we had one. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

:30171373:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Don't really have much to say about the original post - but for the picture, I've got just the thing Zurn...

View attachment 2113


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If ever there was a case for strict control of automatic weapons, this is it.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

And why do we say "Zed" and yet say "Zeebra"?!

We are so backwards.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, and why are we FORCED to say Zee Zee Top. It's Zed Zed Top. Damned American oppressors...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Yeah, and why are we FORCED to say Zee Zee Top. It's Zed Zed Top. Damned American oppressors...


Zee Zee is Quebecois slang for schlong/winkie/peepee, so in la belle province everybody is very glans that it's Zee Zee Top....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fretboard, that is one VERY creepy picture. Whoever did the tattoo must have regularly alternated every few seconds between getting turned on or grossed out while producing it. SERIOUSLY challenges the robustness of one's sexual identity. "Man, that babe has got some bodacious.....EEWWWW, it's a dude's nips!"

As for the original post, I'll just say "Learn to use punctuation properly, kids! It can make the difference between having people contort their faces and go "What the...?", or going "The guy makes a strong point.".

As a guy who has to read several thousand freeform survey comments every year from folks who are seemingly every bit as peeved, and omnidirectional in their ire, as beerbelly is, I gotta say that when management asks me "So, what does it all mean?", my only feasible response is "Damned if I know.". At least that's not as bad as trying to grade long written-answer responses like that on final exams, and desperately trying to find credit in there for dozens of people whom you don't want to fail.

Bottom line: If you have a point to make, it helps a lot if it is structured and broken down into discrete statements that contain one clear idea at a time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Creepy?


I was thinking disturbing, bordering on horrifying.


Made me laugh.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Wow mhammer - never even considered it might be a real tattoo. Just figured it was a black marker.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the initial post was funny.
had to close one eye to read it, but it was funny.
i love when people just lose it and start spewing,
its awesome.

but then things got even more funny.

i hope this thread lives forever.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

It's all Harper's fault... well isintit?

DW


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

P.S. to the OP: I assume you're referring to the royal "We"... :banana:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Perhaps the only capital the OP knows is ottawa, er, I mean Ottawa.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree with the deals outside of our backyard and if you buy one other those other deals between shipping and duty we may aswell waited the xtra month or two and got the local deal and save our hard earned money instead of lining ottawas pockets. 

You know ebays likes a convenice store to the world when our fix needs to be settled we turn to it for our not available buying needs and pay for it later. Like the expire chocolate bar from the store around the corner because we needed a fix.

Dan


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

OP, get a blog.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The OP isn't crazy he's just choking on his own rage, usually happens to me once or twice during the day but mostly in the morning so I post in the evenings so as to help make sense of it all. A good freakout, which I love, can do the body good and in this case I agree with a fair amount of what I understood. I haven't done enough research on who to blame but I know the bargains tend to be better south of the border so I'll continue to shop that way for music gear, pants, cars and so on until things become comparable here. As for the wait, taxes, duties I don't think it's been bad as often I find it's quicker than within Canada and customs puts it through all but 10% of the time. Why not save a few bucks?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know how to respond to any of this.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I read that twice and I'm still not sure what that was all about. We are stupid, we are scum, we are lame, we are , we are what? Well time to rev up the old chain saw and go looking for someone to blame. What was that guy's name on Elm street in the movies maybe he can help out here.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

huh..you most live in one hell backwater town close to the North Pole...Price wise..we've been on par with the US for a long time now...part wise, true, we don't have much..but with free shipping from most places in the US..who cares!...Taxe?..you'de pay them at the store...normal.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> That's what I thought. It would also fit in the "rambling rant" section if we had one. Regards, Steadfastly


Or possibly the "I really shouldn't have had that last beer" section...

Neil


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Free Trade was a Conservative thing. The Conservatives do things for the big guy...not the little guy. As long as Free Trade worked for big corporations it didn't matter if Joe couldn't buy a used item from the USA without paying tax on it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

al3d said:


> huh..you most live in one hell backwater town close to the North Pole...Price wise..we've been on par with the US for a long time now...part wise, true, we don't have much..but with free shipping from most places in the US..who cares!...Taxe?..you'de pay them at the store...normal.


I don't think he lives close to the North Pole, he's a little ways up but I guess it's all in how one would interpret a map. Dollar wise we've been on par but I think we have a ways to go before were all paying less for items, just look at the thousands that participate in cross border shopping on a daily basis. Part wise everyone, including most here, have to import and it's a hassle. Taxes, and I do care, are a big deal here especially in some provinces but that can be avoided by buying in the States. I've never been offered free shipping from a vendor within Canada or to Canada from the US but within the States it's almost weird to pay for shipping.

The OP is foaming at the mouth so he might be difficult to understand or take seriously but some of it is true no matter how you put it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Wow mhammer - never even considered it might be a real tattoo. Just figured it was a black marker.


Even if it was a black marker, it had to have been applied by someone else, rather than the wearer. Although imagining that the wearer was coordinated and diligent enough to stand in front of a large mirror and meticulously draw it on themselves makes it all the creepier! I'm just glad he left his pants on. I think I speak for all of us here when I say that we *really* don't want to know how the tat continues in a southerly direction.

Mark


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The US is an anomaly. The size of the market is so large that everyone wants a piece of the pie & can't afford not to play in it. This forces companies to cut margins significantly just to remain competitive. The hope is to make it up on volume. We don't have the same population, therefore not the same clout. We also have a larger geography, so things are more expensive by the time they get to the store due to transportation costs. Although we generally pay more for stuff here, go to Europe, we've got it pretty good.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> ..Price wise..we've been on par with the US for a long time now...part wise, true, we don't have much..but with free shipping from most places in the US..who cares!...Taxe?..you'de pay them at the store...normal.


actually, i just came back from the states just the other day. i was instantly reminded how much more everything costs up here. it's significant. canada is _not even close_ to being on par in this regard. i don't know what makes you think that? it has long been a gripe of mine that the selection of goods here pales in comparison to the states. this was re enforced on my recent trip. however, banking practices here are far better than the states, who are still using technology from the 90's. i think that's a tell. 




Roryfan said:


> The US is an anomaly. The size of the market is so large that everyone wants a piece of the pie & can't afford not to play in it. This forces companies to cut margins significantly just to remain competitive. The hope is to make it up on volume. We don't have the same population, therefore not the same clout. We also have a larger geography, so things are more expensive by the time they get to the store due to transportation costs. Although we generally pay more for stuff here, go to Europe, we've got it pretty good.


so that makes you feel good about paying more i suppose? whatever gets you through the night, i guess. maybe we could adopt that as a national motto "Canada - at least we're not as bad as europe" mmmm... catchy, isn't it?


:smilie_flagge17:

i gotta tell you guys though, i'm glad to be home again. we may not have cheez steaks here, or good subs, or anything remotely resembling good customer service in our stores. but as a total package, it's better here. insert usual disclaimer, jmo, ymmv, etc

gee, i think that's a bit of a turn-around for me, isn't it?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Does this help anyone?
UPS/FedEx Brokerage Fee â€“ avoid scam (Canada) | Trueler

Maybe save a few bucks.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> actually, i just came back from the states just the other day. i was instantly reminded how much more everything costs up here. it's significant. canada is _not even close_ to being on par in this regard. i don't know what makes you think that? it has long been a gripe of mine that the selection of goods here pales in comparison to the states. this was re enforced on my recent trip.


Exactly. I don't see how anyone could say that things are on par. Stuff is dead cheap down there.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it when people who are clearly utterly clueless blame their government for something that is the result of simple economics. You like the states so much, go live there... Try Louisiana or Florida; they just love ranting crackers there...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

That's quite a statement Jimi. I don't know exactly what you are talking about but it is quite a statement.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> The US is an anomaly. The size of the market is so large that everyone wants a piece of the pie & can't afford not to play in it. This forces companies to cut margins significantly just to remain competitive. The hope is to make it up on volume. We don't have the same population, therefore not the same clout. We also have a larger geography, so things are more expensive by the time they get to the store due to transportation costs. Although we generally pay more for stuff here, go to Europe, we've got it pretty good.


I dont know if I buy that. there are regional differences in the states as well that requires re-tooling ie vehicles for Californias strict emissions standards, Cali is about the same size as Canada (and considering how much of Canadas population resides within 2 hrs of Toronto, is something else to consider), and yet cars, boats, jetskis etc in cali are still much cheaper than anywhere in canada. even the ones Bombardier ships form Canada to the US.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > The US is an anomaly. The size of the market is so large that everyone wants a piece of the pie & can't afford not to play in it. This forces companies to cut margins significantly just to remain competitive. The hope is to make it up on volume. We don't have the same population, therefore not the same clout. We also have a larger geography, so things are more expensive by the time they get to the store due to transportation costs. Although we generally pay more for stuff here, go to Europe, we've got it pretty good.
> ...


I should clarify my comments about the effect that transportation costs have on retail pricing. Back in the 90s when department stores still had supplier service, I sold assorted consumer packaged goods to Zellers, Can Tire, Beaver Lumber etc. The preprinted order forms showed 3 or 4 different prices for ea. SKU based on geography. Southern ON was the lowest, then western Canada & finally the Maritimes.

As far as cars are concerned, a few yrs ago my father & I toured the BMW Museum in Munich & then went across the street to their flagship dealership. I started grousing to one of the salesmen about how our prices hadn't dropped to match the U.S. even though our dollar was now at par. He then showed me German pricing. Yikes! Easily 50% higher IIRC. His comment was that the U.S. was their least profitable market but that the brand couldn't afford to not have a presence there. The fact that there are as many ppl in Cali as all of Canada means that we won't get the same type of volume discount up here. And I'm pretty sure car prices in Cali are higher than other states that don't have as stringent emission laws, manufacturers rarely absorb those types of things.

Besides a few personal trips to Europe, my career has given me the opportunity to travel extensively south of the border. The more I travel, the more I appreciate this country. Our society is generally safer & more tolerant (segregation is not legal but still practiced to a certain degree in most parts of the U.S.). I like having access to health care, affordable education & the fact that we still have a middle class. Do I like paying more at the store? No. Do I like paying more in taxes? No. But I understand that there is a price tag attached to these things & would never live anywhere other than Canada.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> I should clarify my comments about the effect that transportation costs have on retail pricing. Back in the 90s when department stores still had supplier service, I sold assorted consumer packaged goods to Zellers, Can Tire, Beaver Lumber etc. The preprinted order forms showed 3 or 4 different prices for ea. SKU based on geography. Southern ON was the lowest, then western Canada & finally the Maritimes.
> 
> As far as cars are concerned, a few yrs ago my father & I toured the BMW Museum in Munich & then went across the street to their flagship dealership. I started grousing to one of the salesmen about how our prices hadn't dropped to match the U.S. even though our dollar was now at par. He then showed me German pricing. Yikes! Easily 50% higher IIRC. His comment was that the U.S. was their least profitable market but that the brand couldn't afford to not have a presence there. The fact that there are as many ppl in Cali as all of Canada means that we won't get the same type of volume discount up here. And I'm pretty sure car prices in Cali are higher than other states that don't have as stringent emission laws, manufacturers rarely absorb those types of things.
> 
> Besides a few personal trips to Europe, my career has given me the opportunity to travel extensively south of the border. The more I travel, the more I appreciate this country. Our society is generally safer & more tolerant (segregation is not legal but still practiced to a certain degree in most parts of the U.S.). I like having access to health care, affordable education & the fact that we still have a middle class. Do I like paying more at the store? No. Do I like paying more in taxes? No. But I understand that there is a price tag attached to these things & would never live anywhere other than Canada.


There is good common sense in your post and agree with all of it other than where I would live. I like living where I do but I would have no problem living in other areas of the world if I saw the need for it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> I should clarify my comments about the effect that transportation costs have on retail pricing. Back in the 90s when department stores still had supplier service, I sold assorted consumer packaged goods to Zellers, Can Tire, Beaver Lumber etc. The preprinted order forms showed 3 or 4 different prices for ea. SKU based on geography. Southern ON was the lowest, then western Canada & finally the Maritimes.
> 
> As far as cars are concerned, a few yrs ago my father & I toured the BMW Museum in Munich & then went across the street to their flagship dealership. I started grousing to one of the salesmen about how our prices hadn't dropped to match the U.S. even though our dollar was now at par. He then showed me German pricing. Yikes! Easily 50% higher IIRC. His comment was that the U.S. was their least profitable market but that the brand couldn't afford to not have a presence there. The fact that there are as many ppl in Cali as all of Canada means that we won't get the same type of volume discount up here. And I'm pretty sure car prices in Cali are higher than other states that don't have as stringent emission laws, manufacturers rarely absorb those types of things.
> 
> Besides a few personal trips to Europe, my career has given me the opportunity to travel extensively south of the border. The more I travel, the more I appreciate this country. Our society is generally safer & more tolerant (segregation is not legal but still practiced to a certain degree in most parts of the U.S.). I like having access to health care, affordable education & the fact that we still have a middle class. Do I like paying more at the store? No. Do I like paying more in taxes? No. But I understand that there is a price tag attached to these things & would never live anywhere other than Canada.


It's a glass half full/half empty way of looking at things.
i still think vehicles in Canada should be on par with those in Cali due to the alleged variations in product for the specific markets (largely BS today....my Audi for instance was purchasd in the US. The only difference between it and the ones in Canada, is the daytime running lights were turned off in the cars menu....turning it on was as easy as programming a radio station in it.

and there still isn't a good explanation for why Bombardier products like Seadoo, Skidoo and ATVs made in Canada and shipped cross border to the US are still cheaper to buy there than one that has never left this country and are identical as recreational vehicles are not subject to nearly as much legislation. OH, except for California bound ones again....and they're still cheaper than their plain Jane Canadian market equivalents.
proof to me that Canadians are simply cooperative in getting gouged. And manufacturers know it.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> There is good common sense in your post and agree with all of it other than where I would live. I like living where I do but I would have no problem living in other areas of the world if I saw the need for it.


I could adapt pretty much anywhere, but since I still have a choice, I shall be picky. Beyond the obvious concerns about health, safety, employment & freedom, here are a few items on my must have list, which unfortunately eliminate a large part of the world for me.

Good skiing within a reasonable distance.
Hockey (bonus points for outdoor rinks).
Cultural diversity & the ensuing culinary delights.
Not overly crowded (all major CDN cities have beautiful relatively unspoiled nature within a reasonable distance).
Most of the guns in the possession of the police (sorry U.S.).
Personal & public hygiene. Je suis desole mes amis Parisien, but any place that does not have a sink in the same room as each & every toilet is not for me. 

Although I have Scandinavian roots, and the nature/hockey/skiing criteria would be met, the bland food is a deal breaker. "Instead of the usual meat, garden salad & boiled potatoes, tonight we're going to mix it up with meat, garden salad & boiled _new_ potatoes."

A former girlfriend is from Barbados and was trying to convince me to move there. You might think that sounds good, but living on a small island with a bunch of nosy ppl would get to me in the long run. And she's psychotic.

Where else would you live if you had the choice?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> I could adapt pretty much anywhere, but since I still have a choice, I shall be picky. Beyond the obvious concerns about health, safety, employment & freedom, here are a few items on my must have list, which unfortunately eliminate a large part of the world for me.
> 
> Good skiing within a reasonable distance.
> Hockey (bonus points for outdoor rinks).
> ...


I agree with you on the skiing part. I wouldn't have a problem with living in the Colorado mountains. 


But as far as living elsewhere in the world, I and my wife are volunteer teachers so if there was a need and we could swing it, we would consider moving there even if there was no skiing.


BTW, where do you ski?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'm originally from Australia, but in 1998 I moved to the US (my wife was American). In 2006 we moved to Ottawa - it had taken me about 5 years to convince the wife to move (she's now ex- and has moved back to the US). I HATED living in the US! It's a horrible insular, conservative, self-reverential, right-wing, fuck you if you aint rich place that I've been to on the planet. 

Apart from Oz or Canada, I wouldn't mind living in Europe - France, Scandanavia, Germany, maybe Czech Republic. Or at least giving them a go. 

Neil


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > I could adapt pretty much anywhere, but since I still have a choice, I shall be picky. Beyond the obvious concerns about health, safety, employment & freedom, here are a few items on my must have list, which unfortunately eliminate a large part of the world for me.
> ...


Places of note that I've skied include Mont Ste Anne, Mont Tremblant, Lake Louise, Sunshine & Whistler. Next month I'll be heading to Killington for the 3rd yr in a row. 3000' vertical, tons of terrain & it hasn't been ruined by Intrawest. Would love to return out west, hit the Alps, Colorado etc., but my buddy's ex-wife is bleeding him dry, so we have to do this on the cheap. Lodging, lift, gas, food & booze will cost well under a grand for a week.

Sorryto hijack the thread, but any other skiers on here?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Option1 said:


> I'm originally from Australia, but in 1998 I moved to the US (my wife was American). In 2006 we moved to Ottawa - it had taken me about 5 years to convince the wife to move (she's now ex- and has moved back to the US). I HATED living in the US! It's a horrible insular, conservative, self-reverential, right-wing, fuck you if you aint rich place that I've been to on the planet.
> 
> Apart from Oz or Canada, I wouldn't mind living in Europe - France, Scandanavia, Germany, maybe Czech Republic. Or at least giving them a go.
> 
> Neil



+1. I've worked for 2 American cos. for the past 18+ yrs. I recall being called a communist by an IT tech once he found out that I was CDN. He thought that Reagan was the best prez ever (really?) & free health care meant we were pinkos. "America has the best health care in the world". True.....provided you fall into the minority (10%?) that can afford the top level of coverage. Otherwise, if you have a baby in the States you'd better hope it's incredibly bright or stupid b/c if childbirth doesn't bankrupt you then college certainly will. Now STFU & fix my computer.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> +1. I've worked for 2 American cos. for the past 18+ yrs. I recall being called a communist by an IT tech once he found out that I was CDN. He thought that Reagan was the best prez ever (really?) & free health care meant we were pinkos. "America has the best health care in the world". True.....provided you fall into the minority (10%?) that can afford the top level of coverage. Otherwise, if you have a baby in the States you'd better hope it's incredibly bright or stupid b/c if childbirth doesn't bankrupt you then college certainly will. Now STFU & fix my computer.


I absolutely detest people who are as ignorant as that person...my curse is that there are MANY.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Option1 said:


> It's a horrible insular, conservative, self-reverential, right-wing, fuck you if you aint rich place that I've been to on the planet.


maybe not all of the states are like that, (i can only speak for 12 of them) but man, you hit the bullseye for delaware.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Roryfan*
> _+1. I've worked for 2 American cos. for the past 18+ yrs. I recall being called a communist by an IT tech once he found out that I was CDN. He thought that Reagan was the best prez ever (really?) & free health care meant we were pinkos. "America has the best health care in the world". True.....provided you fall into the minority (10%?) that can afford the top level of coverage. Otherwise, if you have a baby in the States you'd better hope it's incredibly bright or stupid b/c if childbirth doesn't bankrupt you then college certainly will. Now STFU & fix my computer._





smorgdonkey said:


> I absolutely detest people who are as ignorant as that person...my curse is that there are MANY.


They have a name for it; it's called nationalism. You'll find it's a universal problem, more pronounced in some countries than others but it's also very much alive and kicking even in Canada. It's a sub culture of racism.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..to clarifiy..i met the MONEY is on Par..so we don't at least have to pay that when getting shit in the US. the price difference is NOT that much if you know how to shop. As for Parts, i order on a monthly basis, and mostly in the US simply for the diversity in parts. Like i tell most my clients...want a good price?...go live in the US, wanna pay 10% more on shit but have a decent place to live....stay here.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> The US is an anomaly. The size of the market is so large that everyone wants a piece of the pie & can't afford not to play in it. This forces companies to cut margins significantly just to remain competitive. The hope is to make it up on volume. We don't have the same population, therefore not the same clout. We also have a larger geography, so things are more expensive by the time they get to the store due to transportation costs. Although we generally pay more for stuff here, go to Europe, we've got it pretty good.


I don't know, I think Canada is the anomaly and that it comes down to population density. 

Exchange rate and petrol aside, I find European prices to be more competitive than in Canada. UK guitar mags boast they will "beat any price in the country" whereas in Canada music stores are wiling to "match their competitor. Whoopee.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> UK guitar mags boast they will "beat *any price in the country"* whereas in Canada music stores are wiling to _*"match their competitor.*_ Whoopee.


Yes, that's a totally different thing, isn't it.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> Zee Zee is Quebecois slang for schlong/winkie/peepee, so in la belle province everybody is very glans that it's Zee Zee Top....


I almost fell off my chair

This is my kind of humour, sadly....🤣

OP? meh...

zizi 😁 tell me you're not laughing c'est drôle


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

2N1305 said:


> I almost fell off my chair
> 
> This is my kind of humour, sadly....🤣
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm definitely a joke.

Jokes are nice.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I'm definitely a joke.
> 
> Jokes are nice.



all comedy is born of tragedy


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I take it the shift button on your keyboard is broken?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

upper case letters are symbols of colonial oppression … lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This thread was in a car accident in 2013. Today it finally woke from a coma.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> This thread was in a car accident in 2013. Today it finally woke from a coma.


It’s going to need some lengthy rehabilitation.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

With Trudeau in the white house!? not bloody likely.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> With Trudeau in the white house!? not bloody likely.


What?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually, I wouldn’t mind going back to 2013.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

DrumBob said:


> I take it the shift button on your keyboard is broken?


i avoid capitol letters and punctuation best as i can. sometimes it's unavoidable. but at least my spelling is usually good, so i got that goin for me


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

The original post reminds me of a song by Dan Baird.

I love you. Period. Do you love me? Question mark. Please please! Exclamation point. (I wanna hold you) in parentheses.

Lots of of deep new learnings there for many.


----------

